# Man Arrested At Nm Compound Training Children To Commit School Shootings



## momi (Aug 9, 2018)

A man arrested at a makeshift compound in New Mexico where 11 children and the remains of a boy were found was training one of the children to commit school shootings, court documents alleged Wednesday.

Documents filed in 8th District Court in Taos County quoted the foster parent of one of the 11 children as having told investigators that Siraj Ibn Wahhaj, 40, the father of a missing Georgia boy, was conducting weapons training at the squalid compound in the northern part of the state.

Wahhaj "had trained the [foster parent's] child in the use of an assault rifle in preparation for future school shootings," according to the document, which argues that Wahhaj should be held without bond. He entered no plea during an initial hearing Wednesday, and a bond hearing is pending.

The allegation was first reported by The Associated Press.

Authorities raided the compound in Amalia on Friday during a search for Wahhaj's son, a 3-year-old who went missing eight months ago in Jonesboro, Georgia, a suburb of Atlanta. Wahhaj was the prime suspect.

Once there, they came across Wahhaj, four other adults and 11 hungry children ages 1 to 15. But they didn't find his son.






When investigators returned to the property on Monday, they found remains of a boy. A positive identification is still pending, but officials believe they are those of Wahhaj's son, Abdul-ghani. The child's fourth birthday was the same day that the remains were discovered.

Authorities said that Wahhaj had multiple firearms, including an assault rifle, and that they believed a shooting range was on the property.

They arrested the adults and charged them with 11 counts of child abuse. Wahhaj was also charged with interfering with a parent's custodial rights, while a second man, Lucas Morton, 40, was also charged with harboring a fugitive.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 9, 2018)

It has been confirmed the remains as being the son.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 10, 2018)

Awwww this is awful...smh


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 10, 2018)

How did they get all those kids on that compound and where was that child's (and all of these children's) mother(s)?  There are so many unanswered questions here!


----------



## Keen (Aug 10, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> How did they get all those kids on that compound and where was that child's (and all of these children's) mother(s)?  There are so many unanswered questions here!


I read an article which said he told his estrange wife he was taking the son to the park. When they didn't return, he claimed he decided to keep the son overnight. The wife went to the police but they could not consider it kidnapping because they were still married. After days, the police charged the husband with failure to let the wife know where the kid is.


----------



## momi (Aug 10, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> How did they get all those kids on that compound and where was that child's (and all of these children's) mother(s)?  There are so many unanswered questions here!



There were three women living on the compound so I guess some of the kids belong them.   Two of the women and one of the guys are siblings.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 11, 2018)

Black AND Muslim too?!


----------



## nysister (Aug 11, 2018)

Personification of evil.

He needs elimination.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 11, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Black AND Muslim too?!



And Hotep....  this sounds like some Hotep Mess!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 13, 2018)

So tired of how the news is reporting this. 

They lead with the kids being taught to shoot up a school. 

They aren’t leading with the dead child. 

Today they said it’s still not confirmed the dead child is the kidnapped child.


----------



## momi (Aug 14, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> So tired of how the news is reporting this.
> 
> They lead with the kids being taught to shoot up a school.
> 
> ...



If I am not mistaken the missing child is what led authorities to the compound.  Yes it has been confirmed that the deceased child is the child that was missing.

And yes training kids to shoot up schools is a big deal - a huge deal that could potentially impact a lot of people.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 15, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> And Hotep....  this sounds like some Hotep



I was coming in here to say this, lol. Probably jailhouse muslim converts. They know to do this nonsense in America for if they tried to go to the Arab man's land they would be sold at a slave auction just like what's going on over there right now.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 15, 2018)

I think based on the court hearing yesterday that the school shooting plot is a bold face lie being told by the police. 

The ADA or whatever the title brought no evidence about this to the court and the judge made note on the record. 

In addition, the compound was bulldozed last night and there is “evidence” uncollected at the site. 

“Evidence” like notebooks with writing among other things just left behind and the site unsecured so that media has been crawling all thru and thru. 

Oh and they let 4 go - one on her way to ICE as she is Haitian and I guess has no papers. Judge said the other children found no evidence brought to court to show neglect or abuse. 

Let’s focus on what actually was done and what proof has been provided. 

He kidnapped his child.

His family was working with police/FBI.

When he called for his family to send him food, his family gave the location/address to police/FBI.

When they found the father, the child wasn’t found alive.

A child’s body was found.

Later confirmed as the kidnapped son.

Weapons were found - please note right to arms is supposedly a right.

No one is saying that the guns are illegal.

No one is saying it is illegal for children to be taught how to handle a gun.

They are throwing out this dead cat of a terrorist plot to do a school shooting. 

What school?

We’re any of the children attending a public or private school or were they being “home schooled”?

So now only the child’s father is in custody. 




momi said:


> If I am not mistaken the missing child is what led authorities to the compound.  Yes it has been confirmed that the deceased child is the child that was missing.
> 
> And yes training kids to shoot up schools is a big deal - a huge deal that could potentially impact a lot of people.


----------



## momi (Aug 15, 2018)

@itsallaboutattitude 

The charges are felony child abuse.

The children were found close to starving with no running water, plumbing, and very little food.

At least one child was kidnapped and stolen away from his mother.

A letter was written by one of the accused asking for food and guns along with a vague comment about dying as a martyr.

Protecting the property from what?  The place was an uninhabitable dump.

Yes if you will steal and starve kids I don't put anything past you and it's very disturbing to find out the abusers have been released on bail.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/14/us/new-mexico-compound-investigation/index.html


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 16, 2018)

momi said:


> @itsallaboutattitude
> 
> 
> *Protecting the property from what?  The place was an uninhabitable dump.*
> ...



I think she meant properly preserving uncollected evidence at this site.  Why was there such a rush to bulldoze the place?


----------



## momi (Aug 16, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I think she meant properly preserving uncollected evidence at this site.  Why was there such a rush to bulldoze the place?



Right... I do find that odd.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 16, 2018)

@HappilyLiberal 

That is what I meant. The police are reporting and saying one thing and doing absolutely nothing to provide proof to the judge in charge of this. 

How do you show up in court and say the children 

were starving
Training to be school shooters

with no doctors exams, no pictures 

And all the evidence just gets bulldozed over to reclaim the stolen trailer. 

I know our lives don’t matter. They couldn’t even do basic forensic collection. 

Nothing. 

But have the media talking all this mess. When all we know for a fact is kidnapped child, found dead at this location.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 17, 2018)

When I saw the headline...."training children to do school shootings" and saw that the man was black....I thought "LIE"!!!!!

This was code.

I don't believe that is what he was doing at all but I am not saying that what he did was right.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 22, 2018)

Black people don't shoot up schools or churches. That's their thing. This story is full of holes. Buy Hotep clearly did some things worthy of incarceration...but a school shooting plot by Black folks sounds so far fetched to me.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 22, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> *Black people don't shoot up schools or churches*. That's their thing. This story is full of holes. Buy Hotep clearly did some things worthy of incarceration...*but a school shooting plot by Black folks sounds so far fetched to me.*


Exactly! Why would we plot and train for that instead of these klan rallies.


----------

